# Bought A New Tv



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well we picked up a new truck today, it is a 2008 Chevy 2500 Duramax Diesel crew cab. Basic model, but got a good price. Has a built in break controller. So now I should be able to pull around my 23RS with ease. First time I have owned a diesel and I can't believe the power this thing has.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations N70Q you did it!!!
Are we going to be the first outbackers that get to see it tomorrow?

Can't wait. 
We'll have to celebrate with some.............................................ICR CREAM????????????????

oh, and brownies!

Drive carefully in your new baby!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

COOL !! Enjoy !! You will love it!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations! More power is always good!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats your new TV!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new Truck!

Now for the trailer upgrade......


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

I really like the idea of a built in "brake" controller. It appears Chevy may be trying to catch up to Ford with convenience items.

Did you get 2 or 4 wheel drive? And what color?

What new trailer will you buy to use some of that new towing power with? (Stirring the pot)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Whoa!!! CONGRATS!!! That new truck will be a beast! Us 1/2 ton towers are getting fewer by the minute with yourself and Ghosty getting those new GM diesels. Very happy for you, enjoy!

-CC


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I had mine in for EGR service (check engine light came on on the way back from our mountains trip) and noticed that GM had $8,000 off 2008 model HD trucks. Holy cow! What a discount and a great time to buy.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats Bill.. Cant wait to hear about the comparo with the Tahoe.. Like Curtis said, no many of us 1/2 tonners left.. lol

Be sure to post pics of the new hot rod.. On the options thing, they arent that big of a deal.. Compared to old days, a basic truck is like a loaded truck of old.. Plus all the electronic junk they put im em is short lived compared to the live of the truck..

I dont care for all that junk myself, and much prefer a basic truck also.. We bought one of those rigs with nav and dvd a few years back in a mini van.. By 70k miles both the nav/radio and the dvd were having trouble...

After that I decided that i will just have basic models for a while till they further work on making all the electronics better.. maybe someday..

Since I use my dually for a living I searched and searched for a work truck model with roll up windows..

Lucky I did cause the power windows and power door locks start failing after about 2-250k miles from what I have learned from all the other guys... Car brands dont matter.. Still all the electric junk is still junk compared to the life of a truck..

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats. You will have fun towing with that diesel. No more taking a deep breath before pulling out in traffic or when you come to the bottom of a hill. Good luck and I agree with the lack of factory bells and whistles. There are tons of after market bells and whistles you can pick and choose from to make your TV your own.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT????!







No photos????

Congrats, anyway









As for us "1/2 ton towers"....we may be few but we're mighty! [some of us, anyway......







]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Bill!!! 

Boy oh boy, are you gonna love that truck









LOL...and I thought you weren't in a hurry


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Congrats Bill!!!
> 
> Boy oh boy, are you gonna love that truck
> 
> ...


Lol, that's what I was thinking too... must have been a good deal.

Meredith


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

they have so much POWER







congrats!!!!!! i bet you could even peel out while hitched up







. did i mention the power. have fun


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well We are at the campground right with new truck, camping with the Chappie1 family having a great time. Yes I bought much faster than I thought I would, I just could not beat the price. When I started to look for trucks I had no plans on buying a Diesel I just wanted a truck and figured I would buy a Gas truck or a used one. Well after requesting a bid for a diesel just to see what they were going for, I got a shock when the local dealer came back with a bid that was in my price range. Over $13,000 off MSRP I ended up spending for a diesel what I expected to pay for a gas truck.

Well I pulled my trailer to the lake we are now at even though I was suppose to wait until I had 500 miles on the truck, (did read this until I was already here) I do have to say that it pulled 23SR with ease and all the hills I hit were no challenge at all just a little pressure on the gas peddle and up the hill I go. I still think my my towing experience with the Tahoe is just as good just have much more power not. I really like that Allison it is neat how it will keep it at a constant speed on a down hill grade.

My truck it not a loaded rig my any means, but it has must of the features I like and need. It has cruise control, built in brake controller that it 10 times better than my old controller, it will display the transmission temp, has a AM,FM,CD,XM radio with ipod input. Vinyl floor that I can wash, Lots of room(crew cab). Wiring in place for a 5th wheel that I will never buy







It suits me very well.

This brake controller is simple and works very well, all you have to do is set the gain just under tire lock up and your set, when you press on the break the leds move across the screen the harder you press on the brake the more led and more trailer braking. ON more jerking at slow speeds.

It is so nice to have a truck again that is mine, now I can put in all my Ham radios (wife would not let me put them in her Tahoe) and DS gets old car.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> Well We are at the campground right with new truck, camping with the Chappie1 family having a great time. Yes I bought much faster than I thought I would, I just could not beat the price. When I started to look for trucks I had no plans on buying a Diesel I just wanted a truck and figured I would buy a Gas truck or a used one. Well after requesting a bid for a diesel just to see what they were going for, I got a shock when the local dealer came back with a bid that was in my price range. Over $13,000 off MSRP I ended up spending for a diesel what I expected to pay for a gas truck.
> 
> Well I pulled my trailer to the lake we are now at even though I was suppose to wait until I had 500 miles on the truck, (did read this until I was already here) I do have to say that it pulled 23SR with ease and all the hills I hit were no challenge at all just a little pressure on the gas peddle and up the hill I go. I still think my my towing experience with the Tahoe is just as good just have much more power not. I really like that Allison it is neat how it will keep it at a constant speed on a down hill grade.
> 
> ...


Bill,

We are still shopping for our truck and I hear a lot of good about diesels. When you were pulling with your old truck, how much gas mileage were you getting? and do you have any idea of what you get now? I understand the diesels are better in that department - but am just curious if there was a big difference.

One of the things that I strugle with - is that for what you save in gas mileage you pay for the increased cost of diesel fuel. I am still on the fence regarding a diesel.

Finally, being new to the truck buying market, why did you choose this model?


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

What a great choice in TV! I am looking hard at a new TV due to the great deals they are having these days and you bought the one that I want. Retiring from the Navy in the spring after 28 years is my big holdback. Hard to make big decisions when you don't know what is in your future.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats, You will like the built in brake controller!!! Its a sweet option!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Well We are at the campground right with new truck, camping with the Chappie1 family having a great time. Yes I bought much faster than I thought I would, I just could not beat the price. When I started to look for trucks I had no plans on buying a Diesel I just wanted a truck and figured I would buy a Gas truck or a used one. Well after requesting a bid for a diesel just to see what they were going for, I got a shock when the local dealer came back with a bid that was in my price range. Over $13,000 off MSRP I ended up spending for a diesel what I expected to pay for a gas truck.
> 
> Well I pulled my trailer to the lake we are now at even though I was suppose to wait until I had 500 miles on the truck, (did read this until I was already here) I do have to say that it pulled 23SR with ease and all the hills I hit were no challenge at all just a little pressure on the gas peddle and up the hill I go. I still think my my towing experience with the Tahoe is just as good just have much more power not. I really like that Allison it is neat how it will keep it at a constant speed on a down hill grade.
> 
> ...


Bill,

We are still shopping for our truck and I hear a lot of good about diesels. When you were pulling with your old truck, how much gas mileage were you getting? and do you have any idea of what you get now? I understand the diesels are better in that department - but am just curious if there was a big difference.

One of the things that I strugle with - is that for what you save in gas mileage you pay for the increased cost of diesel fuel. I am still on the fence regarding a diesel.

Finally, being new to the truck buying market, why did you choose this model?
[/quote]

Well as far as gas millage I can't comment yet the campground we are at right is only 45 minutes form the house and until I get some millage on the truck I won't have any idea. As the truck breaks in usually the millage gets better. I know with my friends who have diesels they get much better gas millage towing the same weight as I get with the Tahoe, I get 10mpg in the Tahoe right now so tile will tell.

I choose this truck for a couple of reasons, 1st I'm a little partial to GM's but would own any of the big 3 trucks. My main reason we there were more Chevy trucks in the package I wanted to choose from. Plus I got my best deal with Chevy and it fit my price range. There were a a lot of beautiful Ford truck but in the crew cab my options were limited and most were loaded and out of my price range even with the great offers they had. My Local Dodge dealer had nothing on his lot in a Crew cab and the same thing went for the other close dealers. My experience showed me that the crew cab trucks in my area was the smallest group to choose from, there were a lot more standard and extended cabs to choose from. 
Good luck on your search, BTW after I test drove my first diesel it was all over, I know right away I had to have one








Good luck on the search!
Bill


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Paul said:


> What a great choice in TV! I am looking hard at a new TV due to the great deals they are having these days and you bought the one that I want. Retiring from the Navy in the spring after 28 years is my big holdback. Hard to make big decisions when you don't know what is in your future.


Hi Paul, thanks for your service, and congratulations on the up coming retirement. I remember when I retired I was so worries about getting a job, but one month after retirement I was working and never again had a hard time getting a job sense then. Every employer I have worked for since retiring is super pro military, they look for the military guys, Love their work ethics. At my last job I was involved in the hiring process and my Boss would go through all resumes sent to us and pick out all the military ones and interview them first and 90% of the cases we filled the position with prior military guys. So I doubt you will have a hard time getting a job, even in a tight market. 
Good Luck Paul,
Bill


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> ...Well I pulled my trailer to the lake we are now at even though I was suppose to wait until I had 500 miles on the truck, (did read this until I was already here) I do have to say that it pulled 23SR with ease and all the hills I hit were no challenge at all just a little pressure on the gas peddle and up the hill I go. ....


Dont' worry, a 23 RS isn't really towing for a 3/4 ton....








But then you know that now, don't you!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nathan said:


> ...Well I pulled my trailer to the lake we are now at even though I was suppose to wait until I had 500 miles on the truck, (did read this until I was already here) I do have to say that it pulled 23SR with ease and all the hills I hit were no challenge at all just a little pressure on the gas peddle and up the hill I go. ....


Dont' worry, a 23 RS isn't really towing for a 3/4 ton....








But then you know that now, don't you!








[/quote]










True, now if I were towing a trailer like yours than that would be towing.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> ...Well I pulled my trailer to the lake we are now at even though I was suppose to wait until I had 500 miles on the truck, (did read this until I was already here) I do have to say that it pulled 23SR with ease and all the hills I hit were no challenge at all just a little pressure on the gas peddle and up the hill I go. ....


Dont' worry, a 23 RS isn't really towing for a 3/4 ton....








But then you know that now, don't you!








[/quote]










True, now if I were towing a trailer like yours than that would be towing.
[/quote]
Wait for 500 miles, then go for it!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

"My truck it not a loaded rig my any means, but it has must of the features I like and need. It has cruise control, built in brake controller that it 10 times better than my old controller, it will display the transmission temp, has a AM,FM,CD,XM radio with ipod input. Vinyl floor that I can wash, Lots of room(crew cab). Wiring in place for a 5th wheel that I will never buy It suits me very well. "

Bill, you forgot to tell them that it is PRETTY!!!!!

Oh, sorry, I mean it's awesome Bill!!!

We got to see it first hand AND got a ride in it!!!!!!!!
Wow does it have power!
DH likes it, but don't think we will be upgrading any time soon.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations Bill!
It looks like my new truck. I bought a 2008 GMC with the Duramax and Allison and built in brake controller. So much nicer than the old Expedition.
Same thing happened to me. One test drive and I had my first diesel.
Enjoy your new truck.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> "My truck it not a loaded rig my any means, but it has must of the features I like and need. It has cruise control, built in brake controller that it 10 times better than my old controller, it will display the transmission temp, has a AM,FM,CD,XM radio with ipod input. Vinyl floor that I can wash, Lots of room(crew cab). Wiring in place for a 5th wheel that I will never buy It suits me very well. "
> 
> Bill, you forgot to tell them that it is PRETTY!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh come on Trish you know we are in parallel universes, what ever you get we get and visa versa, so hope Willie likes the new truck


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Paul said:


> What a great choice in TV! I am looking hard at a new TV due to the great deals they are having these days and you bought the one that I want. Retiring from the Navy in the spring after 28 years is my big holdback. Hard to make big decisions when you don't know what is in your future.


OK Paul you got to get rid of that little bug in your signature







While camping I thought there was a bug on my screen and again tonight I tried to flick it off my screen


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> "My truck it not a loaded rig my any means, but it has must of the features I like and need. It has cruise control, built in brake controller that it 10 times better than my old controller, it will display the transmission temp, has a AM,FM,CD,XM radio with ipod input. Vinyl floor that I can wash, Lots of room(crew cab). Wiring in place for a 5th wheel that I will never buy It suits me very well. "
> 
> Bill, you forgot to tell them that it is PRETTY!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh come on Trish you know we are in parallel universes, what ever you get we get and visa versa, so hope Willie likes the new truck








[/quote]

Are you stirring it up again Bill?

Now, Now,......we'll see about that!!! 
(remember ours is paid for!)


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Bill,
don't you ever check your email???


----------

